# For the record



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I would have rather gotten Rahim from Atlanta and not given up so much...I would have taken my chances on Williams,knowing,hoping that Vujanic would be here next year.

Would a trade of KT,Ward and Sweetney have worked???

Any trades you guys would rather have seen???


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ill answer my own question.....

I want darius miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trade my boy Franky and othella for him.....

We desperately need some athletisism on this team....

Whos gonna run with Stephon other than Shandon Anderson??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Penny, Houston, and Moochie?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

can penny still run 5 knee operations later??

dont know if i would consider a finisher..

i kind of like moochie...

i guess i should have said what big men can run??

and we certainly dont have a kittles type


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey truth, what's the deal? What is the attraction for Darius Miles. He can't shoot, and has no low post moves or game. While I agree he is highly athletic, I don't think he has the skills to help our team. All things being equal, I wouldn't trade for him straight up with Frank Williams. Maybe for Othello, but for Frank and Othello, don't like the trade. Now, if there was some way to get Shareef over here, then I'll go for that. He is a low post presence that demands double teams wich would be perfect for Houston, Van Horn, Marbury. Even Mutumbo would benefit from having a low post player to clean up all the weak side offensive rebounds. If you had a low post player to go with the shooter Houston is, with the penetration of Marbury...WHEW! I just wish Patrick was still playing with us. Imagine our starting five with Van Horn, Houston, Marbury, Kurt Thomas, and Da Man circa 1994...that's a championship team, regardless of what the Western Conference might throw at us. Truth, you know I've always said you spoke the *truth*. That still stands tonite. Even though I haven't been posting, I've been reading everyone's post for awhile now, playing the sidelines. I just can't agree with you with this one thing for Darius Miles.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Cavs want Frankie, Harrington is a filler...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

tapseer,perhaps you are right...I really havent seen Miles play that much and was kind of grasping at straws...But I do think our front line is VERY slow,and what makes the Nets so tuff is they have the horses to run with Kidd..Their big men can really get out on the break....

Perhaps Leon Smith would be a better and certainly cheaper acquisition..BTW,I am a big Frank Williams fan from the little I saw of him,but isiah didnt just happen to trade for Norris..I think he has every intention of moving Frank..He has become a fairly valuable pawn for a trade...

So let me ask you......

Would you keep the roster intact?
Do you think we need an athletic big man?
If so,who would you want and who would you be willing to move?

The big problem we have is we really dont have any desirable players who are making the big bucks to swap for a guy like Rahim

Thomas,Williams,Sweetney,Doleac and harrington combined dont make what Rahim makes..


----------



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

Would this trade work? 

NYK trade:
Frank Williams
Othella Harrington


Cavs trade:
Darius Miles
Dajuan Wagner
2nd rounder

Knicks receive an athletic SF who is 22 and very raw and also a risky PG who has been limited due to injuries.

Cavs receive a very good backup to Lebron James (maybe they start F. Williams at PG and move L. James to SG), and they also get a very good PF off the bench.

Can I get some feedback?


----------



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

I was wondering... Do we (Knicks) have anybody on our roster to lure the Clippers away from Chris Wilcox? Or maybe Caron Butler from the Heat?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the trade that was supposedly offered was Frank and Othello for Miles..That works financially..

The Cavs like Wagner ....alot

Wilcox is the active body the Knicks appear to be looking for,but who would they want from us..Plus Wicox makes apx what Sweetney makes..Dont think they would trade him straight up..but if the have the itch,i am sure isiah would scratch it


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

With all this talk about possible trades, I've also read in today's Post, that the Knicks are in the mix to try to get Charlie Ward back. Question, do we want him back? Also, I still think we need a low post player now. I don't know if we have anything available to get Shareef, but if you think about it, he trumps all those other players mentioned in trade talks on this thread (except for Rasheed, of course). His low post game compliments Houston's outside shooting and Marbury's all around game perfectly. He just makes our offense more flexible, more dangerous, more ways to score. Van Horn can play down low, it's just not his first instinct...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reives21</b>!
> Would this trade work?
> 
> NYK trade:
> ...








Are you crazy? The trade is way lopsided, the only way the Cavs, if I were them, would look at it is if the KNICKS gave a draft pick and not the Cavs, but that doesnt mean I'd accept it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we dont have any players the hawks would want with expiring contracts that match up with rahims contract..They arent going to take on van Horn or Penny..

Kt,Sweetney,DoleacHarrington and Frank Williams combined dont match Rahims salary


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

That sucks we don't have anything to offer to Atlanta for Shareef. He could really help us. Other than that what is out there? Rasheed is interesting, but he still likes to hang on the perimeter. Which is not a bad thing, but we have someone like that now in Van Horn. I think we're just a low block player away from really terrorizing the East. One piece left to fill...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

First question we should ask...Does Sweetney have any game whatsoever??He is a widebody

maybe he can be the low post presence..i am not crazy about his game,but if he works on his athleticism,maybe hes the guy..Look at a guy like Fortson.Danny Fortson is a monster..With hard work there is no reason sweets cant be like Fortson but with a decent post game


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*SWEETNEY...???????????*

is there a snowballs chance in hell that Sweetney can develop into a solid low post player???

I dont like the fact that hes only 6'8" and in my mind not the best conditioned athlete.Then again,look at a guy like Fortson who is a monster at 6'6"-6'7"...If Sweets would get his fat no masking in the gym and train like a beast he could be our man..He does have good hands and a decent post game..But with his vertical and lack of size,he needs to be super strong...

Any opinions or is Leon Smith our best bet


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Clarence Weatherspoon was undersized and not particularly athletic, it didn't stop him from being a good rebounder AND a good scorer his first couple years of his career.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> First question we should ask...Does Sweetney have any game whatsoever??He is a widebody



Does he have any game? No, he doesn't. He was accidently a lottery pick. I'm sure Layden just confused him with baseball all-star Mike Sweetney.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

here we go again........

He wasnt an accidental ninth pick,the guy who picked him was an accident waiting to happen..Oh Thats right,you were a full supporter of Layden and Dolan at the beginning of the season

Must i post scouting reports on Sweetney???

Not very athletic,must learn to play facing the basket,undersized for the pro game and it goes on and on

rashidi,clarence weatherspoon was considered the next barkley when he came out of college..He had great hops especially for a guy his size..

\no masking and attack on users


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

For once,why dont you access the guys game..Tell me his strengths and weaknesses and why you think hes gonna be a player..

Or you arent capable of doing that from a stat sheet.......

Or just admit,you havent seen him play enough to evaluate him?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What the hell are you talking about? I have stated Sweetney's strengths and weaknesses repeatedly. Perhaps you should work on increasing your memory capacity beyond the previous 7 days. I would hope that his scouting report should be common knowledge to a knick fan, since that is all that is known about him.

Sweetney is an unathletic Brand. I.E. Clarence Weatherspoon.

I wonder who that Brand character was compared to when he came in to the league.

Naw... couldn't be Barkley. Never.

Since it seems that you'd rather talk about me not having a scouting report, instead of actually supplying one yourself for the populace, here is nbadraft.net's scouting report on Sweetney.

Comparison: Elton Brand (less athletic)

Strengths: Substance over style. It doesn't look pretty but he sure gets the job done. *You can tell by the way that he plays that he is a hard worker.* Lost a lot of weight between his sophomore and junior seasons, and it shows. *He is still carrying a little extra weight, but he carries it well* (in the NBA he will likely need to continue to trim down and add more muscle). *Has an amazing work ethic and hustle to his game. It's apparent with the way he runs the floor, he usually beats some of the faster guys down the court because he doesn't dilly dally around out there*, and has a seemingly effortless transition from defense to offense and vice-versa. He knows his position, and lives in the painted area and around the blocks. *Has great hands for a big guy, and some nice low post moves. Has decent footwork and a a nice little turnaround jumper, and his hook shot is improving.* He is constantly double teamed. Is the type of big guy that guards love to play with because he sets up position in the post, and actually calls for the ball. His hands are always up, letting his guards know that he is ready for the entry pass. Never takes plays off. Always working for position, on both the offense and defensive sides of the ball. It isn't that he is slow, he is actually faster than you might think. Everybody loves big guys, especially ones with the basketball skills Sweetney has. *If he were a few inches taller he would be a top 5 pick. He will play in the NBA for a very long time. He is a coaches dream because of his work ethic, and he will surely get better.* Has a wonderful, unassuming approach seen in the little things such as his willingness to carry team equipment on trips.

Weakness: Not a super run jump athlete. He isn't very explosive. This can be seen when he has the ball as well, sometimes his movement is a little methodical. However in no way is he immobile. Will be undersized at the 4 in the NBA. *Although he might not be a franchise type player in the NBA, he will be a contributor for sure.* With the amount of baby fat that he still has it takes him a while to get going, which limits his rebounding ability somewhat.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

so with that said,do YOU think he is going to be good??


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reives21</b>!
> I was wondering... Do we (Knicks) have anybody on our roster to lure the Clippers away from Chris Wilcox? Or maybe Caron Butler from the Heat?


I'd love to get Wilcox= there is the athletic big man you are looking for Truth.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Clarence Weatherspoon was undersized and not particularly athletic, it didn't stop him from being a good rebounder AND a good scorer his first couple years of his career.


Spoon used to be VERY athletic the beggining of his career with the Sixers. Did you ever see him play back than?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Learn to respect other poster or you will be suspended this is your last warning....he looks at stats and reads acouple of articles and makes opinions from that..he doesnt believe you have to watch the players...


..if i am not mistaken spoon was in the slam dunk contest when he broke in to the league..you are right he was really athletic


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I know what isiah is thinking....he wants a rodman type of guy,a pog stick..thats why he likes miles...

the problem with the knicks now is 2 fold...if they run,they have noone to run with marbury,and if the slow it down they have no inside presense


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> you are wasting your time talking to that numnut....he looks at stats and reads acouple of articles and makes opinions from that..he doesnt believe you have to watch the players...
> 
> 
> ..if i am not mistaken spoon was in the slam dunk contest when he broke in to the league..you are right he was really athletic


Holy crap u right he was in the dunk contest as a Sixer. I remember that. The sixers had some ugly uniforms at that time too lol.

:laugh:


----------



## BrunoSP (Jan 9, 2004)

I believe that a great player for the knicks right now , who ( despite being raw still ) can be an inside presence and run with marbury would be Nene . Too bad layden traded him, that was nice pick.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

save your warnings for someone else..I respect all those who respect others..do you read these posts??he is sarcastic,condescending and argumentative as well as a smart alec...

for example..
Does he have any game?

he replies

No, he doesn't. He was accidently a lottery pick. I'm sure Layden just confused him with baseball all-star Mike Sweetney.

that is consistent with his posting....it is non stop and if you read this board you would see that i am not the only one with issues..hes a big boy,why dont you let him fend for himself??

i have never been argumentative with anyone else on this board...well almost never....

at any rate,ban me if you wish....if he continues his overly sarcastic,argumentative approach,which is uncalled for,i will respond in kind..i dont see him complaining,and you dont see me complaining..why are you intervening??


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

*Wilcox*

There is no way the Knicks are getting Wilcox. He was tearing it up before Brand came back, showing real potential. He also is cheap, which for the Clips is key.

He was going to be the Knicks pick if they hadn't made that trade for Dice. Nene was the Nuggets choice.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Does he have any game?
> 
> he replies
> 
> No, he doesn't. He was accidently a lottery pick. I'm sure Layden just confused him with baseball all-star Mike Sweetney.


A stupid question deserves a stupid answer. Use your noodle.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dr J,unfortunetly you are dead right....But let me ask you this...I think L.A could use a point guard...How about Frank Williams and Mike Sweetney for Wilcox and filler??


----------

